# Port A Walk-in



## slacktide913 (Mar 9, 2016)

Headed down to Port Aransas April 16 through 19 for a bachelor party. Only a few of us are going with fishing in mind and was wondering if there are any decent target areas to walk in CC Bay or how the surf is that time of year? We are getting a guide for that Friday morning, but wanted some insight on places to walk in for Saturday/Sunday morning as I've never been down that way and don't feel like dragging a boat all the way from Beaumont. Thanks guys


----------



## mac8111 (Jun 20, 2016)

Some options to look at: 

Brown & Root Flat 
The hole behind the church on padre island 
The surf across the ferry in port A. 

If you google there is a nice article from corpus Christi Times Caller about areas to walk in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

I know a hell of an area you might like to try I will pm you


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

Here ya go


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

Here's a Google Map with access points: https://www.google.com/maps/d/u/0/v...&ll=27.82529134090476,-97.15426113822662&z=11 It's geared more towards kayaking, but it'll give you an idea where you could wade fish.

You could also take the Jetty Boat to the north jetty on San Jose Island.

You're wading options are really south towards Corpus Christi; Shamrock, Fish Pass, Kate's Hole, Dead Man's Hole, and Packery Flats. Wading Bird Island Basin on PINS is another option, just farther driving. The problem with tuff around Port Aransas and going to Aransas Pass is dealing with all the channels. Flat Nasty's recommendation for Fin & Feather area is about as good as it gets on the other side of the ferry without driving to Copano Bay or Portland. The first bridge off the ferry from Port A is another good spot, especially with good tidal movement.


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Neumie said:


> Here's a Google Map with access points: https://www.google.com/maps/d/u/0/v...&ll=27.82529134090476,-97.15426113822662&z=11 It's geared more towards kayaking, but it'll give you an idea where you could wade fish.
> 
> You could also take the Jetty Boat to the north jetty on San Jose Island.
> 
> You're wading options are really south towards Corpus Christi; Shamrock, Fish Pass, Kate's Hole, Dead Man's Hole, and Packery Flats. Wading Bird Island Basin on PINS is another option, just farther driving. The problem with tuff around Port Aransas and going to Aransas Pass is dealing with all the channels. Flat Nasty's recommendation for Fin & Feather area is about as good as it gets on the other side of the ferry without driving to Copano Bay or Portland. The first bridge off the ferry from Port A is another good spot, especially with good tidal movement.


Thats an awesome link, thks for sharing.


----------

